# IBM ThinkPad missing drivers



## jake916 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a newly refurbished IBM ThinkPad with Windows XP. When I started the system up I found that there were no drivers on the computer, I can't connect to the internet through my modem or my wireless card, it won't play music because there is missing drivers for the sound card. I tried to look at IBM's website to download the drivers but could not find them.
If you have any questions about the computer please ask them here and i will try to get the answer asap.
thank you


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the forum. To better assist you, it would be helpful to know the modle of the computer and possible what drivers you are missing. Or even for now get the modem/weireless to work so that you can get online and maybe have windows find the drivers for you if possible. 

Also i believe Thinkpad is under lenovo more then IBM so you may want to check www.lenovo.com


----------



## jake916 (Feb 6, 2008)

the computer is a thinkpad r51 2888 4BU.
i don't think there are any drivers on it, i can't connect to the internet through the computer because the modem/wireless card doesn't have a driver.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

hello

go to

http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=53385&validate=true

on what ever computer you can downlod and save the computers to. Then put the files onto a usb device or cd, or any other thing which you can then transfer over to the thinkpad. then run the files on the thinkpad and follow what they say to do. 

You can start with the wireless and get that working first and just go to that site on the thinkpad and that will make it easier after that. Just make sure that if you have the Thinkpad wireless card then you get that drive or if you have the Intel card you get that driver. If you are not sure then try which ever one may apply and see what works. 

If you need more help with that feel free to post back


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Hello. I found this topic about thinkpad drivers and didin't want to do a new topic.

I have only a little problem with my thinkpad drivers. I have installed every drivers except a driver which show on screen things that you modify, like increasing volume or brightness. I have tried to find it but anything doesn't ring a bell.

Thank you.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Hello, it is actually advised to create a new topic for each new problem, even if it is similar to someone else.


I can't look at the support online to see if maybe you just missed it possible. Also if you can, I would check for anything that is think vantage since I think a lot is through that program if i remember a lot. If you tell me the model of computer you have, I will take a look for you and see what I may be able to find.


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok thank you i will remember that in future.

Well, type & model is Thinkpad X31 2672 AG9. It is very strange that there aren't any clear driver for that.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

This is the offical update page for your laptop: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=53385&validate=true


you may want to try this program though: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=TPAD-MATRIX&sitestyle=lenovo

if te links do not work let me know.

Also, i am guessin you reinstalled windows on the laptop, but did you use the recovery cd (i think ibm uses recovery software preloaded on the hard drive) or did you use a different disk to install XP?


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Well upper link doesn't work.

And I'm using my own windows xp cd without any ibm softwares.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

How come you are using your own XP cd?

If you have the origanal disk it may make it easier depending on what you are trying to do.

Upperlink again incase i made a mistake: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...yind=0&operatingsystemind=53385&validate=true

if that doesnt work go here and enter the modle and everything: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/s...wnloadsDriversLandingPage.vm&sitestyle=lenovo


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I'm not first person who use this laptop so I don't have that disk. And I know that site, but didin't find that driver.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Ok, well just looking, I forget the naming that lenovo/IBM has used as its been about a 3/4 a year now that I have not used one but try this updat: http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?sitestyle=lenovo&lndocid=MIGR-4ZFRG3

It is called Configuration utility for Windows 95, 98, 98SE, Me, 2000, XP - ThinkPad


I also sugest going through all their downloads and download all that you can use and install them so that the laptop should have less problems and just so that you know the state it is in since you got it used.


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I have that utility already and it doesn't install that driver. I have installed almost all of them and I can't really find that driver.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

you can try http://forum.thinkpads.com to see what they know since they are more about thinkpads then anything else. 

It may also be possible that if you have all the downloads off the offical site, it may be a program that is just on the verison of Windows lenovo supplies and not able to get it anyway else. You may want to also check that download agan just to see if may you can get it to install the driver that is needed. (you can open som exe files in winzip if i remember right and get to the files in them). It may be hard to do what you want since I know on an X60s lenovo does modify windows.


----------



## Eldotech (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I found the driver. It wasn't at Thinkpad X31 driver list, but when I search Thinkpad X30 model, there was driver named "Hotkey driver". And it support both versions (x31 / x30 ). Pretty strange that it wasn't at X31 list, but solution solved and Im happy 

Thank you very much anyway.


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

Good to hear, I guess lenovo/ IBM over looked that unfortantly, sorry I couldnt be more of a help to you


----------

